# Arm question.



## supertech (Dec 24, 2003)

*Arm question.*

I need some ideas on getting my biceps to have a higher peak. Right now I have good amount of mass on my arms but my my biceps look flat.So should I stay away from barbell curls and focus more on isolation excercises such as concentration curls? Or am i just stuck with the way my arms are shaped because of genetics?


----------



## S.O.S (Dec 24, 2003)

I think the way the mucsle is shaped is all genetics, but some people ive talked to think that by using a preacher curl seat resting there arm on it in a flex position with a heavier dumbell then they can curl and twisting there arm from a hamer curl position to a bi curl position and holding it for 10 seconds and doing it for ten reps that it will increase thier peak size but i have never tried it. Also the guys that have said this to me have pretty good peaks. you can try this if you want but like i said im not sure if it works. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 24, 2003)

There have been some pretty extensive debates on this one already and some say its genetics and others say its all the excercises.  I dunno which one it is but if you search on this topic you will find some pretty good info.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2003)

Genetics may play a role, but I believe anyone can build a decent bicep peak if you work hard.   The exercises that I have always been told work the best for bicep peaks are preacher curls for one.  Do 3-4 sets 10-12 reps and squeeze at the top after each rep.   Second do lots of chin ups.   Third I would say concentration curls.   Preacher and chinups are probably the best though.   This is what I hear anyway.  I'm still working on my peaks myself.  If anyone has a better recommendation I would love to hear it myself.


----------



## supertech (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up guys.I'm going to throw some preacher curl in my workout routine.


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Dec 25, 2003)

if u do curls with a closer grip you should hit the pick a little bit better, or atleast thats what i have read, many people will debate you cant isolate certain parts of a muscle tho


----------



## plouffe (Dec 25, 2003)

Straightbar curls, and double bi curls on a cable machine. Those really get me pumped!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2003)

There is no debate, it's all genetic. If you build your arm and it never peaks, it never will.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> There is no debate, it's all genetic. If you build your arm and it never peaks, it never will.



Thanks Prince.......I didn't want to rain on anyones parade so I left it alone.


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2003)

Prince,

We're talking about bicep peaks, not the peaks on those boobies of yours 



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> There is no debate, it's all genetic. If you build your arm and it never peaks, it never will.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2003)

ha ha

sorry, but the shape of a muscle is predetermined, you can make the muscle bigger, you CANNOT change it's shape, and a peak on a bicep is part of the shape.


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 25, 2003)

I was always told that being sure to allow the stretch in the bottom of the motion helps bring the bi to a better peak. No?

Of course it still doesn't change the shape, just allows it to be all that it can be.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2003)

NO!

Nothing builds a peak per se, you build your arm, if a peak develops that is due to the genetic shape and consider yourself lucky, if one never develops it never will. There are no special exercises or anything else that build bicep peaks.


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2003)

I don't know if I agree with you on that Prince.  
Like my arms are continuing to take shape every day.  I currently do not have much of a peak.  But I believe that with my continuing hard work I will build a nice peak.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2003)

your bicep peak is all based upon the attachment of the bicep tendon.  This is somehting that cannot be changed unless you go and have it surgically re-attached.  Otherwise, you just have to deal with the genetics you were delt and work on making your arms as big as possible.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2003)

as TP said...clunk, clunk, clunk!

that is the sound of my head hitting the wall.

Randy, go do some anatomy and physiology research please.


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2003)

Well you see my arm in my gallery now.   I hope to prove you wrong in 6 months to 1 year.   I hope to have a nice peak or at least show signs of showing good peak potential by then. 
Time will tell.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2003)

TP?????

Yes, a study of anatomy will prove this


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2003)

Ok Prince I will post some of those brilliant University Tests


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2003)

yes, how long have you been lifting??  Also, how old are you, you are probably still growing and have not reached your potential yet.

Chances are you are not an old man like prince and I.


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2003)

I like to think that I'm not an old man yet....I'm 41.   But have only been seriously bodybuilding for about 2 years.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah, in another thread Twin Peak said that. 

Randy, if a peak develops on your biceps then your biceps were predetermined to be that way. I do not have much of a peak and I never will.


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2003)

I know that I still have a long way to go...And I definately have not reached my peak yet.


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2003)

My dad has a nice peak and he is 80.  So if genetics are a factor then I should have inherited the nice peak genetics from my dad right?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2003)

only time will tell


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2003)

Exactly p-funk...  I really hope I get them    Sure makes a big difference in building a nice arm.  

I will pray for it...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2003)

Lemme see if I got this straight.  Twin Peak said that if you are at your peak, and you biceps don't peak, you will never have a peak, even if you train for a peak.  I think I'm getting it!


How about this guys.  Although I'm right handed, my left arm has a peak and my right arm doesn't.  I guess one peak is better then no peak at all.

- _It's better to have peaked and lost, then to never have peaked at all_.


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

Now that is funny Jersey. 
Looks like you need to work your peakless arm more my friend.
  I guess genetics only fortified one arm


----------



## plouffe (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> There is no debate, it's all genetic. If you build your arm and it never peaks, it never will.



Well you can't disagree that different bicep movements are better for different things. ( Not a large difference, but there is )


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah, that's been proven plouffe... There are different bicep muscles thereby requiring different movements to train them.


----------



## Var (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Well you can't disagree that different bicep movements are better for different things. ( Not a large difference, but there is )



There's no doubt that it's going to help you build the muscle by hitting it from different angles, with different exercises.  The FACT is you cannot shape a muscle.  This is a physiological fact.  Not sure how people can still be debating this.


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

I don't know Var,  they can do miracles now with surgery and drugs


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> There's no doubt that it's going to help you build the muscle by hitting it from different angles, with different exercises.  The FACT is you cannot shape a muscle.  This is a physiological fact.  Not sure how people can still be debating this.




Don't even bother, I have given up.



> How about this guys. Although I'm right handed, my left arm has a peak and my right arm doesn't. I guess one peak is better then no peak at all.



This is possible since one attachement is longer than the other.


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

Boobs are genetic too, and look at what they are doing with them nowadays...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2003)

So go and have your bicep tendon re-attached and you will have those peaks that you are looking for.  I don't understand what you are trying to get at here?


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

Ok P-funk,  I am making an appointment as we speak 
They have agreed to attach the monster of peaks giving me a 26 inch total measurement when done..  Hell now I can beat Manfred's record


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

No seriously speaking I am not disputing the fact that the shape and form of a muscle outcome is dictated by genetics.  I'm just saying that it is hard to determine when any one individual has exhibitied their peak outcome in musclebuilding.  Like me, I have only worked like 2 years exclusively dedicating myself to extreme bodybuilding.  I have many more years to go before my muscles will reach their peak in performance.   I am just saying that just because people don't have their peaks now, doesn't mean they won't be able to achieve a nice peak later.  I am no doctor though, and don't know what percentages are involved in genetics and how many men can achieve a nice peak and how many can not due to genetics factors? Me, I'm not worrying about all that scientific crap.  I am just working hard and motivating myself by my improvements.  I think to many people read to far into this stuff.   That can bring you down.  Well, at least in some cases if they think that all their hard work will never enable them to build a peak or get the desired look their working so hard to achieve. I think positive thinking goes a long way.  I think there are far to many scientists and doctors within this forum. I think Prince would agree with me on that one


----------



## plouffe (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> There's no doubt that it's going to help you build the muscle by hitting it from different angles, with different exercises.  The FACT is you cannot shape a muscle.  This is a physiological fact.  Not sure how people can still be debating this.




Yes I know this.


----------



## Var (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> No seriously speaking I am not disputing the fact that the shape and form of a muscle outcome is dictated by genetics.  I'm just saying that it is hard to determine when any one individual has exhibitied their peak outcome in musclebuilding.  Like me, I have only worked like 2 years exclusively dedicating myself to extreme bodybuilding.  I have many more years to go before my muscles will reach their peak in performance.   I am just saying that just because people don't have their peaks now, doesn't mean they won't be able to achieve a nice peak later.  I am no doctor though, and don't know what percentages are involved in genetics and how many men can achieve a nice peak and how many can not due to genetics factors? Me, I'm not worrying about all that scientific crap.  I am just working hard and motivating myself by my improvements.  I think to many people read to far into this stuff.   That can bring you down.  Well, at least in some cases if they think that all their hard work will never enable them to build a peak or get the desired look their working so hard to achieve. I think positive thinking goes a long way.  I think there are far to many scientists and doctors within this forum. I think Prince would agree with me on that one



I think you need to read up a bit.  I don't mean to insult you, and I agree that it takes time to reach full potential in this game.  The fact is that you can't deny science in this instance.  It's been debated Ad Nauseum, but the facts remain.


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

Where did I ever say that I am denying science?
Did you read my first sentence?  
It seems you need to read up a bit 



> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I think you need to read up a bit.  I don't mean to insult you, and I agree that it takes time to reach full potential in this game.  The fact is that you can't deny science in this instance.  It's been debated Ad Nauseum, but the facts remain.


----------



## Var (Dec 26, 2003)

I did read that.  Then you went on to talk about people reaching their peak performance.  I appologize if I misunderstood, but it still sounded as though you believe you can change the shape of your muscle by lifting weights.  If you've been working out for 2 years, you probably havent reached your full potential...I agree.  But the shape of your muscle is still there.  Perhaps you could argue that people have a peak and don't know it because their bodyfat is extremely high and hiding the muscle.  Otherwise, it still sounds like you think that peak could come out with time and training.  
Not picking a fight...just trying to pass on some info.


----------



## supertech (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> your bicep peak is all based upon the attachment of the bicep tendon.  This is somehting that cannot be changed unless you go and have it surgically re-attached.  Otherwise, you just have to deal with the genetics you were delt and work on making your arms as big as possible.


This the way my bicep looks.So I will only be able to get it bigger but wont be able to get it to peak higher


----------



## Var (Dec 26, 2003)

Hard to tell by that pic.  Looks like their may be some fat hiding the muscles definition.  I could be wrong...just can't tell by the pic.  Could have a peak under there which will show with lower bf.


----------



## supertech (Dec 26, 2003)

sorry about the quality of the pic all i got is a web cam. And I do have alot of body fat.Trying to cut down and build muscle at the same time.


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

I don't think I could be any clearer Var.  I said that I agree with the fact that once your muscle reaches it's peak performance that genetics will dictate it's shape.   The point I'm trying to make is that until it reaches its peak performance, you won't know exactly what that shape will unveil.  Are babies born with peaks?   I sure never see them.  I know many people who have worked out for years that didn't display their peaks until several additional years of hard work.  That is all I am saying.  Now your welcome to dispute that.  I will just have to prove you wrong won't I   Even if your arm contains low body fat doesn't mean that the arm has reached its potential and can not later display a large peak.  




> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I did read that.  Then you went on to talk about people reaching their peak performance.  I appologize if I misunderstood, but it still sounded as though you believe you can change the shape of your muscle by lifting weights.  If you've been working out for 2 years, you probably havent reached your full potential...I agree.  But the shape of your muscle is still their.  Perhaps you could argue that people have a peak and don't know if because their bodyfat is extremely high and hiding the muscle.  Otherwise, it still sounds like you think that peak could come out with time and training.
> Not picking a fight...just trying to pass on some info.


----------



## Var (Dec 26, 2003)

Dont let the issue of having, or not having, a bicep peak deter you in any way.  I would LOVE to have a peak, but I dont.  Doesnt mean I can't still build a great physique.  Just keep at it and utilize the people on this board when you have questions.  You'll find LOTS of useful feedback!


----------



## Var (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I don't think I could be any clearer Var.  I said that I agree with the fact that once your muscle reaches it's peak performance that genetics will dictate it's shape.   The point I'm trying to make is that until it reaches its peak performance, you won't know exactly what that shape will unveil.  Are babies born with peaks?   I sure never see them.  I know many people who have worked out for years that didn't display their peaks until several additional years of hard work.  That is all I am saying.  Now your welcome to dispute that.  I will just have to prove you wrong won't I   Even if your arm contains low body fat doesn't mean that the arm has reached its potential and can not later display a large peak.



I should have known not to get involved in the great muscle shaping debate.  Never a good scene.  I'm off to do some incline presses to build my lagging upper chest.


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

I think your side stepping the topic here.
I know you can achieve a nice physique without a peak.
And leveraging off of the people within this forum for questions is a given.. What does that have to do with my topic?



> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Dont let the issue of having, or not having, a bicep peak deter you in any way.  I would LOVE to have a peak, but I dont.  Doesnt mean I can't still build a great physique.  Just keep at it and utilize the people on this board when you have questions.  You'll find LOTS of useful feedback!


----------



## Var (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I think your side stepping the topic here.
> I know you can achieve a nice physique without a peak.
> And leveraging off of the people within this forum for questions is a given.. What does that have to do with my topic?



You're starting to get ridiculous now Rand.  His post about losing bf and building muscle sounded as though I was discouraging him a bit.  Was trying to avoid that.  I believe I've addressed the topic clearly enough in my other posts.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> This the way my bicep looks.So I will only be able to get it bigger but wont be able to get it to peak higher



It is hard to tell from that picture (lighting and bf% are playing a big part in what your muscle looks like there).  But if you look at your bicep when you flex it try and see where the attachemnt is.  Flex your bicep and look at the distance from where your peak begins and where the inside of your elbow is bending.  If it is a great distance that means you have a short attachment, if your peak starts realy close to the inside of your elbow then you have a long bicep attachment.



> I think to many people read to far into this stuff. That can bring you down. Well, at least in some cases if they think that all their hard work will never enable them to build a peak or get the desired look their working so hard to achieve. I think positive thinking goes a long way.  I think there are far to many scientists and doctors within this forum.



Randy, I'm not trying to bring you down here, actually I believe that I was the one that told you that only time will tell what your bicep is going to look like.  And yes there are some intelligent people on this board, I have done a lot of studies in exercise science, physiology and kineseology so I don't apperciate the attempted insult.

-patrick


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

No, I think you are getting ridicuoulous Var.  Your rambling on and not making any point.

Mine again was that I believe your muscle shape and peak is dictated by genetics.   But that shape and peak may not be fully unveiled and displayed until you reach your full potential.  Then you start talking about not getting discouraged that you can have a nice physique with or without a peak and that you can call upon the people within the forum for questions..  ???   

It seems you just want to ramble about information that is not revelent to the topic... And I am being ridiculous?


----------



## Var (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> No, I think you are getting ridicuoulous Var.  Your rambling on and not making any point.
> 
> Mine again was that I believe your muscle shape and peak is dictated by genetics.   But that shape and peak may not be fully unveiled and displayed until you reach your full potential.  Then you start talking about not getting discouraged that you can have a nice physique with or without a peak and that you can call upon the people within the forum for questions..  ???
> ...


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

Now you just stated the point I made. "Time will tell what your bicep is going to look like".     

So saying this, why are you arguing with me?   Your not making any sense.




> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> It is hard to tell from that picture (lighting and bf% are playing a big part in what your muscle looks like there).  But if you look at your bicep when you flex it try and see where the attachemnt is.  Flex your bicep and look at the distance from where your peak begins and where the inside of your elbow is bending.  If it is a great distance that means you have a short attachment, if your peak starts realy close to the inside of your elbow then you have a long bicep attachment.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2003)

I am nor arguing with you......I thought you were arguing with me.....lol


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

Now this quote makes the most sense I heard in this thread 

If your mind can conceive it and your heart can believe it then you can achieve it.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I'm off to do some incline presses to build my lagging upper chest.



LMAO!

Bastard...you beat me to it!


----------



## Var (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> LMAO!
> 
> Bastard...you beat me to it!



Someone had to say it!


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

P-funk,

Sorry if you have a guilty conscience, my statement was not directly intended for you or anyone particular.  I am not here to insult anyone, nor am I here to get insulted.  I am here just to voice my opinions and exchange information.   It is good that you  have spent a lot of time studying exercise science, physiology and kineseology.  But this by far does not make you an expert either.    It is funny how someone makes a statement and everyone starts dog piling in 



> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Randy, I'm not trying to bring you down here, actually I believe that I was the one that told you that only time will tell what your bicep is going to look like.  And yes there are some intelligent people on this board, I have done a lot of studies in exercise science, physiology and kineseology so I don't apperciate the attempted insult.
> 
> -patrick


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm gettin Hungry,

Where my 3 pigs at?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2003)

Hmmmmm I smell my 3 pigs <Sniff> <Sniff> <Sniff> here pig pig pig


----------

